# Information on Phrynus marginemaculatus



## Phasitron477 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been wanting to get a couple whip-spiders (Amblypygi) for a while now, and I'm considering two species:  _Damon diadema_ or _Phrynus marginemaculatus_.  I've been able to find quite a bit of information on the former, but the latter I've been unable to find anything on save for some academic texts.  Anyone know anything about keeping this species?  How does their temperment/likeliness to pinch compare to _D. diadema_?  Also, which one does better when there are multiple individuals in the same housing?

Thanks for any information you guys have,
Luke


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 24, 2015)

You can keep them basically like _D. diadema_, just with a smaller enclosure and higher humidity. You can get away with keeping _P. marginemaculatus_ communally without a super high risk, whereas _D. diadema_ are more likely to cannibalize, but if lots of hides are provided (and they should be) with plenty of space, you can keep several individuals of either species together. _P. marginemaculatus_ are pretty mellow from what I've seen and I'm not sure if they'd really even be able to pinch you unless you got a large individual that got a little bit lucky.


----------



## Phasitron477 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome, thanks!  Are the Florida ones also like the Damon in the sense they like lots of vertical space to run around?


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes, they like having lots of vertical space to explore and it also gives them more molting choices since they molt from a vertical or slanted place.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 24, 2015)

I believe that _P. marginemaculatus_ is also more cold-tolerant than _D. diadema_, but I'm not positive.  I agree with pannaking on everything, and having read about a few failed molts for _P. marginemaculatus_, would perhaps especially stress the humidity (but I have no personal experience, so feel free to ignore  )


----------



## Phasitron477 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks to both of you for the information and advice!  I've ordered a trio of the Florida whip spiders and they should be arriving Wednesday.  I should probably also mention I'm new to arachnids, so I'm open to any other advice you guys might have.

Thanks again,
Luke


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Jan 6, 2018)

Mine arrive Tuesday this next week. How large do these get? Would a 1 gallon container be large enough or would 2.5 to 5 gallon tank be better?


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Daniel Edwards said:


> Mine arrive Tuesday this next week. How large do these get? Would a 1 gallon container be large enough or would 2.5 to 5 gallon tank be better?


Enjoy! How many are you getting and do you want to keep them all together?


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Jan 8, 2018)

pannaking22 said:


> Enjoy! How many are you getting and do you want to keep them all together?


3 and yes! I plan on it!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Daniel Edwards said:


> 3 and yes! I plan on it!


The 1 gal should be fine as long as you give them several hiding spots. They don't get that large as adults, body and palps would be a little smaller than a quarter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

